
Review: The 10.5-inch iPad Pro is much more “pro” than what it replaces - mpweiher
https://arstechnica.com/apple/2017/06/review-10-5-inch-ipad-pro-is-pro-hardware-patiently-waiting-for-pro-software/
======
notadoc
I have an ancient iPad 3 that is slow as molasses after the last software
update they put on it, but it's still functionally the same as a new iPad
"Pro" a family member has.

I struggle to see how an iPad Pro is "pro" at any capacity, with or without
iOS 11. An iPad "Pro" is still an iPad. Maybe for professional artists if they
buy the optional $100 stylus?

